# Looking for a Miniature Poodle



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I am looking for an outstanding performance and show prospect, preferably any colour other than Black. If you have seen Sonic or Jib running agility than that is what I am looking for. I would prefer a bit older pup 6 month to a year old that was brought up correctly with ENS and tons of socializing. A mini with toy and tug drive, also a pup that should grow to 15 inches with all the health testing from a breed who wants there dogs going to performance homes.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you not see my other post? Talk to Alegria. They have a litter planned. They might also be able to tell you if their stud dogs have been used by anyone else. Did you talk to Jib or Sonic's owners to see if they have been used? Other kennels...

Sandstorm... many of them go over-sized so keep that in mind
Songbird
Sanew

I doubt very much that you will find a 6+ month old Mini who has the requirements you seek. I think you are going to have to start from scratch.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't contacted every breeder as of yet, I was hoping this might be a better way for the breeders to maybe find me. Hmmm not sure if it will work? Since I am not looking for just a pet I don't want to just find any breeder and get put on a list and give a deposit and wait and wait tying up my money and my chances at another better puppy coming along. I hope breeders understand. I kind of want to cast a net kind of approach and search for the perfect dog for me and what I want to do with him.
I do have a couple promising leads so far but I won't know more about them till next week after the American Nationals.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Rocketagility said:


> I haven't contacted every breeder as of yet, I was hoping this might be a better way for the breeders to maybe find me. Hmmm not sure if it will work? Since I am not looking for just a pet I don't want to just find any breeder and get put on a list and give a deposit and wait and wait tying up my money and my chances at another better puppy coming along. I hope breeders understand. I kind of want to cast a net kind of approach and search for the perfect dog for me and what I want to do with him.


I see. Well all of the kennels I've listed are very competitive in their chosen performance fields. Think the Sanew bitch who has competed at the NOI the last few years has both her OTCH and her MACH. These kennels are routinely approached by serious competitors looking for good prospects. I think they all have substantial wait lists.

Can I ask. How many MACHs have you put on dogs and what breeds have you had? I think expecting breeders to seek you out is a bit of pipe dream, but best of luck there.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Well you are probably very much right, I am sure I am not the only person wanting a performance prospect. So far my agility resume may not be the most impressive but I am working on it. So far no MACH’s as I compete in Canada in CKC and AAC for the most part we are competing at the Masters and Excellent level and if UKI catches on we would be at the championship level. My dog also performs in front of large crowds as a member of the Supedogs last year he performed at the Sask X and the Pacific National Exhibition. This year he will also be performing at Capital X and the PNE again. He will also be going to the AAC Nationals in Calgary. So do I have potential yes is what I am asking a pipe dream hmmm I guess we will see...

I do train and compete with some of the best in Canada six of my friends are either on a world team or on one in the past. Allot of my training is from Susan Garrett but I don't follow Greg Derrett’s handling system completely.

I also train people and there dogs in Agility and Obedience. You asked what dogs I have had well quite a few different breeds as a kid but as an adult a mini and three Standards and one Border Collie. As you see I don’t go threw a lot of dogs they are pet first so that is why I am putting a lot of time and effort into finding the right pup. I know a lot of the very competitive people go threw a lot of dogs.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a male left for sale. Check out my web page. Mj's Legacy - A Legacy of Love to see mom and dad. Contact me if you want to talk more about him. He comes out of great stock and will be great for the ring.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say. The male is cream and a mini. He is 6 weeks old, can not go until about 11 weeks.


----------

